# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Tv4rijeke Karlovac - u 19.00 Rodin film o platnenim pelenama

## Matilda

Danas (22.4.) u 19.00 sati na lokalnoj karlovačkoj televiziji Tv4rijeke prikazat će se Rodin film o platnenim pelenama.

Mislim da oni koji imaju MaxTV mogu vidjeti tu televiziju.

----------

